# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  حديث: ((إذا اتخذ الفيء دولاً والأمانة مغنماً والزكاة مغرماً...))

## احمد ابو انس

*26- حديث: ((إذا اتخذ الفيء دولاً والأمانة مغنماً والزكاة مغرماً...))*
وقد أخرجه الترمذي رحمه الله من طريق أخرى عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه حيث قال في جامعه بعد روايته حديث علي المذكور: حدثنا علي بن حجر، حدثنا محمد بن يزيد الواسطي، عن المستلم بن سعيد، عن رميح الجذامي، عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا اتخذ الفيء دولاً، والأمانة مغنماً، والزكاة مغرماً، وتعلم لغير الدين، وأطاع الرجل امرأته، وعقَّ أمه، وأدنى صديقه، وأقصى أباه، وظهرت الأصوات في المساجد، وساد القبيلة فاسقهم، وكان زعيما لقوم أرذلهم، وأُكرم الرجل مخافة شره، وظهرت القينات والمعازف، وشربت الخمور، ولعن آخر هذه الأمة أولها. فليترقبوا عند ذلك ريحاً حمراء وزلزلة وخسفاً ومسخاً وقذفاً وآيات تتابع كنظام بالٍ قطع سلكه فتتابع))، قال أبو عيسى: وفي الباب عن علي، وهذا حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه، انتهى كلامه رحمه الله. ومراده بقوله: وفي الباب عن علي هو الحديث السابق.
وهذا الحديث أعني حديث أبي هريرة ضعيف جداً، لأن رميحاً الجذامي مجهول، كما في التقريب وتهذيب التهذيب، ويقال له: الحزّامي بالميم المهملة، والزاي، ولا يتوجه الحكم على الحديث بالحسن لغيره؛ لكونه جاء من طريقين؛ لأن ضعف كل واحد منهما شديد فلا يصلح الحكم على متنهما بالحسن؛ لما عرف في الأصول وعلم مصطلح الحديث ولهذا لم يحسِّن الترمذي واحداً منهما للعلة المذكورة. والله ولي التوفيق.
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/8738

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*2211* *حدثنا* *علي بن حجر* *حدثنا* *محمد بن يزيد الواسطي* *عن* *المستلم بن سعيد* *عن* *رميح الجذامي* *عن* *أبي هريرة* *قال* *قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *إذا اتخذ الفيء* *دولا* *والأمانة مغنما والزكاة مغرما وتعلم لغير الدين* *وأطاع الرجل امرأته وعق أمه وأدنى صديقه وأقصى أباه وظهرت الأصوات في المساجد وساد القبيلة فاسقهم** وكان زعيم القوم أرذلهم وأكرم الرجل مخافة شره وظهرت القينات والمعازف وشربت الخمور ولعن آخر ه**ذه الأمة أولها فليرتقبوا عند ذلك ريحا حمراء وزلزلة وخسفا ومسخا وقذفا وآيات تتابع* *كنظام* *بال قطع سلكه فتتابع* *قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن علي وهذا حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه*




















الحاشية رقم: 1

*قوله : ( أخبرنا* *محمد بن يزيد* *)* *الكلاعي مولى خولان الواسطي ثقة ثبت عابد من كبار التاسعة (* *عن* *المستلم بن سعيد* *)* *الثقفي الواسطي ، صدوق عابد ربما وهم من التاسعة (* *عن* *رميح* *)* *بضم الراء المهملة آخره حاء مهملة مصغرا (* *الجذامي* *)* *بضم الجيم نسبة إلى* *جذام* *قبيلة من* *اليمن* *كذا في لب اللباب ، وفي الخلاصة* *الحزامي* *بكسر المهملة ، قال الحافظ في تهذيب التهذيب :* [ ص: 379 ] *روى عن* *أبي هريرة* *حديث :* *إذا اتخذ* *الفيء**دولا* *، وعنه* *مستلم بن سعيد* *أخرجه* *الترمذي* *واستغربه ، قال وقال* *ابن القطان* *:* *رميح* *لا يعرف انتهى ، وقال في التقريب مجهول .* 

*قوله : ( إذا اتخذ* *)* *بصيغة المجهول أي إذا أخذ ( الفيء ) أي الغنيمة (* *وتعلم* *)* *بصيغة المجهول من باب التفعل (* *لغير الدين* *)* *أي يتعلمون العلم لطلب المال والجاه لا للدين ونشر الأحكام بين المسلمين لإظهار دين الله (* *وأدنى صديقه* *)* *أي قربه إلى نفسه للمؤانسة والمجالسة (* *وأقصى أباه* *)**أي أبعده ولم يستصحبه ولم يستأنس به (* *وظهرت الأصوات* *)* *أي ارتفعت (* *وساد القبيلة* *)* *وفي معناه البلد والمحلة أي صار سيدهم (* *وظهرت القينات* *)* *بفتح القاف وسكون التحتية أي الإماء المغنيات (* *وزلزلة* *)* *أي حركة عظيمة للأرض (* *وقذفا* *)* *أي رمي حجارة من السماء (* *وآيات* *)* *أي علامات أخر لدنو القيامة وقرب الساعة (* *تتابع* *)* *بحذف إحدى التاءين أي يتبع بعضها بعضا (* *كنظام* *)* *بكسر النون أي عقد من نحو جوهر وخرز (**بال* *)* *أي خلق (* *قطع سلكه* *)* *بكسر السين أي انقطع خيطه (* *فتتابع* *)* *أي ما فيه من الخرز ، وهو فعل ماض بخلاف الماضي فإنه حال أو استقبال .*

*قوله : ( هذا حديث غريب* *)* *وفي سنده* *رميح الجذامي* *وهو مجهول كما عرفت وروى* *أحمد* *والحاكم* *عن* *ابن عمر* *مرفوعا* *الآيات خرزات منظومات في سلك فانقطع السلك فيتبع بعضه بعضا* *. 

*


​http://library.islamweb.net/newlibra..._no=56&ID=4212

----------


## احمد ابو انس

1727- إذا اتخذ الفيء دولا والأمانة مغنما والزكاة مغرما وتعلم لغير الدين وأطاع الرجل امرأته وعق أمه وأدنى صديقه وأقصى أباه وظهرت الأصوات في المساجد ، وساد القبيلة فاسقهم ، وكان زعيم القوم أرذلهم وأكرم الرجل مخافة
شره وظهرت القينات والمعازف وشربت الخمور ولعن آخر هذه الأمة أولها ، فليرتقبوا عند ذلك ريحا حمراء ، وزلزلة وخسفا ومسخا وقذف ، وآيات تتابع ، كنظام بال قطع سلكه فتتابع.
قال الألباني : 4 / 215 : ضعيف . رواه الترمذي (2 / 33) من طريق رميح الجذامي عن أبي هريرة
مرفوعا ، وقال مضعفا : حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه .
قلت : ورميح هذا مجهول ، كما في "التقريب. ونحو هذا الحديث ما سيأتي بلفظ : إذا
فعلت أمتي خمس عشر خصلة.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

ما بعد : أيها الناس اتقوا الله تعالى واحذروا أسباب سخطه وعقابه ، وتوبوا إلى ربكم بالرجوع عن معصيته إلى طاعته وعن أسباب سخطه إلى بلوغ مرضاته . احذروا ما حذركم منه نبيكم ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ فإنه الناصح الأمين المبلغ ، فلقد حذركم ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ من أمور فيها هلاككم لتحذروها وبينها لكم لتعلموها وجاء عنه ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ التحذير من أمور أصبحتم اليوم واقعين فيها أو في أكثرها . فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ : « إذا اتخذ الفيء دولا - والأمانة مغنما - والزكاة مغرما - وتعلم لغير الدين - وأطاع الرجل امرأته وعق أمه -وأدنى صديقه - وأقصى أباه - وظهرت الأصوات في المساجد - وساد القبيلة فاسقهم - وكان زعيم القوم أرذلهم - وأكرم الرجل مخافة شره - وظهرت القينات والمعازف وشربت الخمور - ولعن آخر هذه الأمة أولها . فارتقبوا عند ذلك ريحا حمراء وزلزلة وخسفا ومسخا وقذفا وآيات تتتابع كنظام قطع سلكه فتتابع » ( رواه الترمذي ) . وهذا الحديث وإن كان ضعيف السند لكن له شاهد من الحديث ، وشاهد من الواقع ، فإن الخصال المذكورة في هذا الحديث صارت في زمننا حقائق مشهودة
ملموسة فاستمعوا . الخصلة الأولى : اتخاذ الفيء دولا ، والفيء ما أفاءه الله على المؤمنين فإذا صرف عن أهله المستحقين له إلى آخرين لا يستحقونه من أهل الشرف والجاه والغنى والقوة فقد اتخذ دولا قال الله تعالى : { مَا أَفَاءَ اللَّهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْقُرَى فَلِلَّهِ وَلِلرَّسُولِ وَلِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ كَيْ لَا يَكُونَ دُولَةً بَيْنَ الْأَغْنِيَاءِ مِنْكُمْ } .
الخصلة الثانية : اتخاذ الأمانة مغنما وهذه ذات معان كثيرة منها أن يخون المؤمن في أمانته التي اؤتمن عليها فينكرها أو يتصرف فيها كما يتصرف الغانم في غنيمته .
الخصلة الثانية : اتخاذ الزكاة مغرما فيؤديها كأنها غرامة وضريبة خسرها لا يؤديها بطيب نفس واحتساب أجر وتعبد لله عز وجل وقيام بفريضة من فرائض الإسلام . ومن أجل اتخاذ الزكاة مغرما تجده يبخل بها ما يؤدي منها بتثاقل ، ونقص وربما وضعها في غير أهلها .
الخصلة الرابعة : أن يتعلم العلوم الشرعية لغير الدين فلا يتعلمها تقربا إلى الله ولا حفظا لشريعة الله ولا رفعا للجهل عن نفسه وعن عباد الله وإنما يتعلمها لنيل المال والشهادة والجاه والرئاسة .
الخصلة الخامسة والسادسة : أن يطيع الرجل امرأته ويعق أمه ، فإذا أمرته زوجته بشيء لبى جميع طلبها سريعا ، وإذا أمرته أمه به أعرض أو تثاقل أو أتى به ناقصا .
الخصلة السابعة والثامنة : أن يدني الرجل صديقه ويقصي أباه تجده ملازما لصديقه يظهره على أسراره ويستشيره في أموره أما مع أبيه ، فمتباعد عنه كاتم عنه أسراه لا يأنس بالجلوس عنده ولا ينبسط بالتحدث معه .
الخصلة التاسعة : ظهور الأصوات في المساجد حتى تصبح لا قيمة لها ولا احترام يزعق الناس فيها ويصرخون كما يزعقون في بيوتهم وأسواقهم غير مبالين ببيوت الله التي بنيت لعبادته وذكره .
الخصلة العاشرة : أن يسود القبيلة فاسقهم أي أن يكون الفاسق العاصي لله ورسوله سيد قبيلته . إما لظهور الفسق فيهم ، وكونه ذا قيمة في نفوسهم ، فيكون السيد فيهم من بلغ غاية الفسق . وإما لكون الدين لا أثر له في السيادة والقيادة والأثر كله للمال والجاه فصاحبهما هو السيد وإن كان فاسقا .
الخصلة الحادية عشرة : أن يكون زعيم القوم أرذلهم والزعيم الرئيس وكان ينبغي له أن يكون أعلى قومه دينا وخلقا ورجولة وشهامة ولكن تنعكس الأمور فيكون أرذل القوم في ذلك .
الخصلة الثانية عشرة : أن يكرم الرجل مخافة شره فلا يكرم الرجل لأنه أهل للإكرام في دينه أو خلقه أو جاهه أو إحسانه إلى الناس بل هو خال عن ذلك كله فليس أهلا للإكرام ولكن لشره وعدوانه يكرمه الناس خوفا منه . الخصلة الثالثة عشرة : ظهور القينات والمعازف والقينات المغنيات والمعازف آلات العزف والطرب . ولقد ظهرت القنيات والمعازف في زمننا الحاضر ظهورا فاحشا ، ما ظهرت مثله قط ظهورا مسموعا بالآذان ومشهودا بالعيان في كل وقت ، وفي كل مكان في البيت والسوق والدكان ، وفي وقت الصلاة ومع الأذان حتى صارت المعازف متعة كثير من الناس ، ومنتهى أنسهم أنسوا بما يصرفهم عن ذكر الله ونسوا ما خلقوا له من عبادة الله وتعلقت قلوبهم بمعصية الله وسيجدون غب هذا الأنس وحشة ، وبعد هذا التعلق انقطاعا وزوالا .
أيها المسلمون إن الحليم من الرجال ليقف حيران أمام هذا الانسياب الجارف إلى آلات اللهو والمعازف ، وأمام هذا التغير السريع في مجتمعنا يجلس الواحد من رجل أو امرأة ليستمع إلى صوت مغن أو مغنية ، أو يشاهد صورته غير مبال بذلك . إن الحليم ليقف حيران لا يدري أشيء ران على القلوب حتى التبس الأمر عليها وغشى بصائرها ما يمنع الرؤية فصارت لا ترى الحق وشكت في تحريم ذلك . أم شيء أزاغ القلوب فانصرفت عن الحق مع علمها به وارتكبت المعصية على بصيرة هما أمران أحلاهما مر .

الكتاب : الضياء اللامع من الخطب الجوامع
المؤلف : محمد بن صالح العثيمين
الشاملة

----------


## أم عبد الرقيب

سبحان الله

رغم ذلك

فقد حدث كل ما فيه

وشهد الواقع به

فجزى الله المجهول خير الجزاء

ورحم الله الرواه

ونعوذ بالله من الخسف والمسخ

----------


## عبدالله الرباحي

رحم الله الشيح ابن عثيمين 
وللفائدة نرفعه مع زيادة : أقول في معنى ارتفاع الأصوات مما يكاد لا يعرف
أن العرب تسمي الغناء صوتا فكانوا يقولون : أسمعنا صوتا أي غننا
قال في لسان العرب :  وكل ضرب من الغناء صوت، والجمع الأصوات. وقوله عز وجل: واستفزز من استطعت منهم بصوتك ؛ قيل: بأصوات الغناء والمزامير
ونرى ونسمع الآن في مساجدنا ارتفاع أصوات الهواتف بنغماتها المتنوعة فإلى الله المشتكى

----------

